# Jellby pasó los 5.000 sigilosamente....



## Rayines

*¡¡A festejar!!*, ¡y te lo pongo así con azul! , ¡¡felicitaciones por toda tu colaboración, Jellby!!


----------



## Eva Maria

Y tan sigilosamente, Jellby! Sólo Rayines se ha dado cuenta hasta ahora!

Con tu inconfundible triángulo-avatar, un poco naïf, siempre estás ahí, por todo el foro sin parar de ayudar con tus certeras respuestas!

Ni se te ocurra dejarnos sin tu presencia, no tan sigilosa como puedes ver!

Felicidades y 3.000 besos!

Eva Maria


----------



## Jellby

Y tanto que pasé, como que ya voy por 5 000 

Muchas gracias, pienso seguir dando la lata todo el tiempo que pueda


----------



## Eugin

Sean 3.000 ó 5.000, tu ayuda en los foros es invalorable. 
No tenemos palabras para agradecerte tu dedicación a explicarnos, con tanta sabiduría y cordialidad, los usos (y desusos ) de nuestro idioma.

¡Muchísimas gracias y muchas felicitaciones!! Te admiro mucho.
Saludos y abrazo.


----------



## Laztana

Felicidades Jellby, 

es siempre un placer leerte, aprendo mucho con tus posts.

zorionak!


----------



## Rayines

Jellby said:


> Y tanto que pasé, como que ya voy por 5 000
> 
> Muchas gracias, pienso seguir dando la lata todo el tiempo que pueda


*¡¡JELLBY DISCÚLPAME!! No voy a decir que soy una estúpida !!, es que leí en unas congratulations atrasadas, y me pareció que te habíamos felicitado sólo hasta los 2.000.¡Bueno, entonces triplicamos la felicitación: por los 3.000 y los 4.000 también!!*


----------



## Antpax

Jellby said:


> Y tanto que pasé, como que ya voy por 5 000


 
Que valen como 10.000 compañero. Muchas felicidades y muchas gracias.

Un abrazo. 

Ant.

P.D. Lo sé, soy un soso, pero es que es lunes por la mañana.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Jellby,

Tus aportaciones en este foro son imprescindibles por su rigor y precisión.

Muchas, muchas gracias por habernos ayudado tanto y tantas veces. Sigue dando la lata 

Un beso desde el Poble Sec a Extremadura


----------



## krolaina

Me uno al clan de "felicitadores".

Excelente, Jellby. 

A ver cuándo nos pones más acertijos...


----------



## lamartus

*
¡¡¡¡¡FELIZ POSTIVERSARIO!!!!!!*

*Siempre es un placer leer tus amables y juiciosas respuestas.

Gracias por los primeros 5.000 y a por otro tantos... *​


----------



## aceituna

*¡¡Felicidades por tus 5000 geniales aportaciones!!*​ 
​ 
Un abrazo,
Inés


----------



## chics

*¡Felicidades, Jellby!*


----------



## Argónida

Muchas fecicidades, Jellby, y gracias por tus aportaciones.

En cuanto a tu triángulo-avatar, más que naif es una figura de esas paradójicas con las que flipan los matemáticos, ¿no? ¿Cómo se llaman?


----------



## Cecilio

Enhorabuena, Jellby!

He aprendido muchas cosas con tus ya cinco mil y pico aportaciones, llenas de conocimiento y de amabilidad.


----------



## Fernando

Muchas gracias por tus mensajes, paisano.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

Igualmente, mis felicitaciones ¡y adelante!

Atentamente,


----------



## Víctor Pérez

¡Enhorabuena *Jellby*!
Siempre es un placer leerte y coincidir contigo.
Víctor


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Felicidades Jellby, y graxcias por tu oportuna ayuda de siempre... 

Saludos
Rosangelus


----------



## Berenguer

Enhorabuena, o mejor dicho, muchas gracias por esas 5000 fórmulas (lingüísticas) perfectas.



Argónida said:


> Muchas fecicidades, Jellby, y gracias por tus aportaciones.
> 
> En cuanto a tu triángulo-avatar, más que naif es una figura de esas paradójicas con las que flipan los matemáticos, ¿no? ¿Cómo se llaman?



Es el Tribar de Penrose (desarrollo del Tribar de Reutersvärd). Es una de las figuras imposibles que tanta fama dieron a M.C. Escher.

Un saludo


----------



## María Madrid

Muchísimas felicidades (vuelvo a llegar tarde...) Gracias de todo corazón por toda tu ayuda, siempre acertada, y tu espíritu colaborador, siempre disponible cada vez que doy la tabarra porque me quedo atascada. Espero otros 5.000!


----------

